
Detection of black holes at the LHC could indicate parallel universes - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-03-mini-black-holes-lhc-parallel.html
======
im3w1l
>"Normally, when people think of the multiverse, they think of the many-worlds
interpretation of quantum mechanics, where every possibility is actualized,"
Faizal told Phys.org. "This cannot be tested and so it is philosophy and not
science.

Just want to comment on this sidenote. Those many worlds interact with each
other through interference. For example instead of saying that a particle went
through both slits and interacts with itself, you say that it went through one
slit in one world, the other slit in the other world, and that those two
worlds interact to produce the probabilities giving rise to the distinct
interference pattern. In that simple setting it may seem like an unnecessarily
complex way of viewing it. The advantage is that you don't have to hand wave
about wavefunction collapse - a process which afaik doesn't actually happen.

That is my understanding anyway, but if I got something wrong I would much
appreciate if someone corrected me.

------
PhantomGremlin
Does anybody understand the following:

    
    
       the energy required to produce black holes
       in four dimensions would be much larger
       (1019 GeV) than the energy that can be
       achieved at the LHC (14 TeV).
    

Am I misunderstanding units? Isn't 1000 GeV only 1 TeV?

~~~
ars
Not sure why it looks like that to you. It's 10 to the power of 19, not 1019.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Ahh. Okay, mystery solved.

I have my minimum font size set to 18. Because of that, Firefox renders all
four digits at the same size. It also does not superscript the last two
digits. I just checked, and it's the same in Safari.

One could expect that, even if minimum font size is set, that the concept of
"superscript" would survive, i.e. that the digits "19" would be rendered above
the typographic baseline.

One could expect that, but one would be wrong. :)

------
joshkpeterson
Strangely, easier for me to comprehend than some of the compter-science-
related articles that get posted to HN.

